# hrawk's new wood



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I know you'll put it to good use, dan


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't know what to say man, thanks so much !

Oh yes, it will be put to good use.

This is the kit it will be going on:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I was afraid to click on this thread









LGD


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

topic title is not for the gutter minded.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice timber what it be?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's Spalted Koa from Hawaii.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

And its not finished yet???? ;-)


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

it's in the mail today...


----------

